# X5 & Auxillary Audio Input question



## cgoldens (Dec 30, 2002)

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e53/forum.php?postid=757978&page=1

I saw the above link posted regarding the 2003 X5, can anyone verify that the 2003 will have an auxiliary audio input?

I know the 2003 3 series has them, but it is not mentioned anywhere in the X5 literature.

I plan on buying a new 3.0 X5 in the next month, if the imput does not exist, I hope to use the adapter from soundgate. The guy there told me that the part is around $120, if my system has DSP, that adapter is near $300 in addition (that's over $400 to hook up my $500 iPod, DOH!)!!!! Not sure it's worth buying the upgraded DSP system anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd have to read up at home to be sure but I'm fairly certain there is an aux in adapter kit for E46, E39 and E53 for MY03.

No idea what its supposed to cost but I can tell ya it doesn't have more than $10 worth of parts in it.


----------



## cgoldens (Dec 30, 2002)

*Thanks Kaz*

Do you have a 2003 X5? or a 2003 C? I'm a newbie, what are the different E codes stand for? I 'm guessing the tyhpe of BMW, but which one?

Do you have a DSP or non-DSP system?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No, a 2001 325.

There are no DSP systems in 3ers.


----------



## cgoldens (Dec 30, 2002)

Kaz, what inforamation do you have at home that you are looking up? I got a 2003 X5 broscure/book and it does not mention anything about aux inputs. 

I do have the 2003 3 series book and it does clearly state that the systems have a aux input.


----------



## bigox (Nov 9, 2010)

i just installed a double din nav radio in my car. but i have no sound is that because my pre amp is burned out?


----------

